# UPS SUCKS



## woodchucker (Mar 3, 2022)

Well, they did it again. They always seem to manage to F up your day.
UPS has on multiple occasions returned packages with :
On another occasion they said the address does not exist. WTF is wrong with these idiots.
We didn't refuse the delivery. They didn't deliver.  Freaking lame excuse for a driver.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 3, 2022)

I picked up packages that were literally thrown into the front lawn lately .   They must hear and be afraid of the killer dogs barking at the door . ( 3 Shelties , that wouldn't hurt a fly )


----------



## rabler (Mar 3, 2022)

Probably hiring from the bottom of the barrel right now.  But aggravating.  I've had more trouble here with FedEx.  With either one of the them, if you have a problem you spend 20 minutes on the phone going through computer menus, only to end up back at the top menu.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 3, 2022)

I was waiting from Coolant from All Industrial.

Let's hope they will send a new one.


----------



## rabler (Mar 3, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I was waiting from Coolant from All Industrial.
> 
> Let's hope they will send a new one.


Was it sent signature required?  Otherwise how would you even refuse delivery?  
My guess is they tried to deliver it to the wrong address and that recipient said "not mine", so the driver coded it as rejected.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 3, 2022)

rabler said:


> Probably hiring from the bottom of the barrel right now. But aggravating. I've had more trouble here with FedEx. With either one of the them, if you have a problem you spend 20 minutes on the phone going through computer menus, only to end up back at the top menu.


I love getting the message that starts out saying ............................................." Please listen carefully because our menu has been changed " . Well how are we supposed to know what it used to be ?   But anyway , I have to hear that at least 3 times before I connect with a human who is most likely clueless-er than I .


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 3, 2022)

rabler said:


> Was it sent signature required?  Otherwise how would you even refuse delivery?
> My guess is they tried to deliver it to the wrong address and that recipient said "not mine", so the driver coded it as rejected.


no, my address is marked residential, and they don't require signature. Even if I meet the driver they don't do a signature.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 3, 2022)

rabler said:


> Probably hiring from the bottom of the barrel right now.  But aggravating.  I've had more trouble here with FedEx.  With either one of the them, if you have a problem you spend 20 minutes on the phone going through computer menus, only to end up back at the top menu.


Me too fed up with FedEx!


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 3, 2022)

It's been fun keeping track of the Amazon drivers that have been stuck driving off the pavement to turn around. It is three in two months. Must be hard to find good  help.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 3, 2022)

I guess I’m just lucky…both UPS and FedEx are service oriented here…they either drive up the driveway to the back for heavier stuff or run up the front stairs (lots of them) to leave at the front door.

Yesterday the FedEx guy brought two cases of wine from the street up the steps to the front door…a day of that, wow, that’s work.


----------



## rabler (Mar 3, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> It's been fun keeping track of the Amazon drivers that have been stuck driving off the pavement to turn around. It is three in two months. Must be hard to find good  help.


I’m thankful my driveway has a few 100+ lb limestone rocks strategically placed to keep the Amazon drivers from the lawn.


----------



## maspann (Mar 3, 2022)

Our UPS guys are great. They even know our dogs by name and bring them treats. FedEx is a different story. Seemingly no consistency in drivers.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2022)

The automated answering bugs me too.  

One trick that sometimes works is to hit the 0 button.  This will transfer to an operator where you have half a chance of getting through.  Another trick that gets past automated answering services is to call sales rather than customer service.  They seem to be more responsive when there's a chance of making money.  For UPS or FedEx, try dialing business rather than residential divisions.  Oftentimes the person answering will put you through to the "correct" department.


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 3, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience.

Here in Maine, I too have excellent drivers for both UPS and FedEx. I guess I’m lucky given what you describe.

Hopefully the vendor can reship quickly and have you back in business.


----------



## Gnpenning (Mar 4, 2022)

At different times I've had trouble with all 3. It's all about the driver and how they work.  Never have gotten anything resolved going up the ladder with any of them. 

Had 2xs with the USPS that said they were unable to deliver and sent the package back after one try(online tracking).  Both times I went in the same day and they weren't able to recover the package.  The one time I saw the driver outside of my place as I was working in the yard. 

Apparently the packages go to a place in Vegas for my area not returned to the shipper!!!???!!?. Neither seller according to them got them back. Yes, I did get my money back.   Both packages were older parts vehicle specific that I looked for along time to find and jumped when they finally came up.  

Yesterday ups threw the box with electronics up on the deck.  I leave my gates open enough that I can drive my pickup and 16' trailer through. All the other delivery drivers have no problem with how I leave the gates and drive in.   I don't mind him being concerned and opening the gate and leaving it, I just don't get why he opened into the road and left it partially blocking the road instead of pushing it into my property???


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 4, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Well, they did it again. They always seem to manage to F up your day.
> UPS has on multiple occasions returned packages with :
> On another occasion they said the address does not exist. WTF is wrong with these idiots.
> We didn't refuse the delivery. They didn't deliver.  Freaking lame excuse for a driver.
> View attachment 398980


I have worked for UPS for 27 years. The above tracking disposition can happen when the package is clearly damaged. Ideally, the driver would make a note “DMG”, “DAMAGE”, etc.

UPS charges quite a bit for shipping. The customers deserve excellent service for every package.

Corporate does expect us to be perfect all the time, which I agree with. I still make mistakes after working there for so long. The newer drivers make many more mistakes, but they improve as they gain more experience.

This is by no means an excuse for imperfect service, but most UPS daily dispatches are clearly overloaded. I rarely work less than 11 hours, & 12 hours is average. The younger drivers will sometimes rush through their day (a terrible idea) in order to get home at a reasonable time.

I gave up trying to get home at a reasonable time a very long time ago. If they are going to give me so much work, it is going to cost them a lot of money. The drivers that cut corners are encouraging the dispatchers to heap on even more work.


----------



## jwmay (Mar 4, 2022)

Just another satisfied customer here. But I'm sorry about your luck. Take heart knowing that your particular delivery person isn't the standard, but an anomaly. That fact doesn't get you your packages though, so.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 4, 2022)

All delivery services can have issues that are largely dependent on the driver that is assigned to your route.  In 2019 I moved 7 miles away from a postal district that I had been in for 27 years to a new postal district.  The carriers and postmaster at the old district routinely went above and beyond what would be required.  The new postal district is just mediocre.  With the USPS Informed Delivery, I am notified of when the packages are to arrive and it seems that all too frequently they show up the day after they were to be delivered.  Seems like it is a case of the delivery driver getting back to the post office, looking in the back of her Jeep, and saying "oops, I guess there was more stuff back here."

Fedex has been good, but there is no consistency with drivers, although that thankfully has not affected my deliveries.  That being said, FedEx picks up all of the shipments at our production plant.  That guy is a FedEx contractor and we regard his handling of our product as the "first test of our packaging robustness!"

UPS has been good, but I will have to say that the packages I get from them are filthy.  It seems like that aspect has become worse the last few years, with it becoming so bad that I consider gloves a necessity to handle their packages.


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 4, 2022)

I have been switching to UPS as of late for shipping.
They were $4 cheaper just yesterday on a pkg to CA from Iowa.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 4, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> I have been switching to UPS as of late for shipping.
> They were $4 cheaper just yesterday on a pkg to CA from Iowa.


Interesting.  I have always found FedEx home delivery to be much cheaper than UPS.  I never ship anything UPS anymore unless I have to for some reason.


----------



## caspaincmonster (Mar 4, 2022)

you should try UPS in rural France, I thought it was bad in the USA but is so inconceivably dysfunctional I routinely refused to trade with companies who insisted in using UPS. All the others are ok, Le Poste is actually just fine. I have never had a UPS delivery in either Norway or France that went without issues, spontaneous returns, false claims of my not being home etc.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 4, 2022)

30-40 years ago, I had a great UPS delivery driver. Same guy all the time, friendly, would go out of his way.  We knew each other on a first name basis.   When I moved to rural country, I was shocked to find UPS did not have a regular driver. I have no idea why since it seems like a cake walk compared to a suburban (traffic) setting.  Maybe more miles, but less hassle.  A different driver all the time is what I have. I have my UPS portal set up for a front door portico delivery. That way it keeps the package out of the weather. Many times it will be in the middle of the walk, by the garage (not to a side, but perfectly aligned with a tire if we were to back out). Calling UPS about the delivery is a waste. There's nothing they can or will do.  I'm assuming some areas are like they were for me 30-40 years ago, but where I live, they seem to hate their routes, or hate the people on their routes.  I watched from my garage the UPS driver drop a package from the few he was carrying at my neighbors, he kicked it all the rest of the way.  That could have been my driver , who knows.


----------



## jbobb1 (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm one of the lucky ones because our UPS, FedEx and even USPS guys have been great. If they're running late, which happens, I'll meet them at our sidewalk to help out. They always appreciate it.


----------



## rabler (Mar 4, 2022)

When I lived in S.E. Georgia, we were in an unincorporated community named Eden, Ga.  The only feature of said community was the local post office.  The post office did NOT provide curbside delivery there.  You had no choice but to get U.S mail through a post office box.

UPS and FedEx will NOT accept something for shipment if it says "PO Box" on it, no matter what else you put.  Vendors like Amazon, that randomly pick whatever deliver method suits them, were particularly frustrating.  The post office would return things that did not have the box number (letters from insurance companies were particularly difficult, as they had to have your actual home location).  Non-postal thing would get rejected if it did have a box number.  The post office rejected it if it didn't, _even if you used a nine digit zip which basically adds the box number to the zip code_.  Technically since the zip code was specific to the post office I should have used a different zip for street delivery.  Try getting that past online vendors, what, your shipping zip doesn't match your billing zip?  So it was a game of Russian roulette to get things delivered.  Drivers licenses were a challenge.  Federal law has some wierd requirement that any Federal agency must accept a map from a well known location to your residence if your address and residence don't match, so my pilot's license had a PO Box and the FAA had a map from the post office.

To make matters worse, we lived on road name that was reused in the far end of the county, except we were on a "Circle" and the other end was  "Street".


----------

